# A Civilian's booklist



## tmapplepeel (1 Feb 2005)

I've noticed you guys have a great book list, and I'd like to contributed.
Some of these books are old, but they are great books for children (12-18). Here are my recommendations

Marching to Armaggedon, Desmond Morton and J.L. Granatstein
A Nation Forged in Fire, Desmond Morton and J.L. Granatstein
Bloody Victory, Desmond Morton and J.L. Granatstein
The Korean War, Max Hastings
Canada: A People's History Vol. 2, Don Gillmor
Battle Lines, Norman Hillmer and J.L. Granastein
The Real War, Johnathan Scheil
Band of Brothers, Stephen Ambrose (I found this book to be really good)
True Canadian War Stories, Legion Magazine (Best book here)

Sorry if it doesnt sound that good, but I think these books would appeal to your sons. (Cause I'm not even 16 yet)

P.S. Please give me feed back on these books cause I want to see if my taste in books is alright. Thanks!


----------

